# Western Washington HERF!



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Smokey Joe's in Fife next Tuesday the 15th, sometime after 5:00PM or so.

Good food, good booze, all cheap; check out the menu.

All that plus tasty cigars, and great company too!

Maybe we could lure some Oregon and BC brothers this round...? Arrangements for accommodations can be made, just let someone know if you're thinking of coming.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

*Bump*


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll be there!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> I'll be there!


That's two!

:ss


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I should be around.....:cb


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> I should be around.....:cb


Charlie you show up and I'll drag my sorry old ass down there too.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Well, I am still getting my Herf on, just out of state. Last week Vegas, this week will be Chicago, herfing at the Bull and Bear in Naperville.

Sucks too, I have some goodies, but they will have to continue to rest in the safeidor.

Have fun guys.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Jay is out so it's me, PPJ67, Zoomschwortz, Joe and who else? Sure Bowlerwa will be nearby. Cmon you slackin gorillas.......let's smoke!!!:ss there is also a local BOTL who is collecting stix for his brother in Iraq.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Took off a half day from work to do my son's taxes, just finished and will be leaving shortly for the T-Bird to check for Oliva Vs and will most likely hit SJ's around 2:30-3:00.


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Nice Tuesday evening at Smokey Joe's last night. Great group of people. Ken "zoomi...." gave what I guess would be a semi :tu up to the Nub I provided him but later was truly showing his technique in "nubbing" a cigar that Mark another BOTL gifted him.

We had a MIA who shall remain nameless. Next time I guess I will have to stop by his house and pick him up.

And Brent....get your ass back up here. :ss


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Nice Tuesday evening at Smokey Joe's last night. Great group of people. Ken "zoomi...." gave what I guess would be a semi :tu up to the Nub I provided him but later was truly showing his technique in "nubbing" a cigar that Mark another BOTL gifted him.
> 
> We had a MIA who shall remain nameless. Next time I guess I will have to stop by his house and pick him up.
> 
> And Brent....get your ass back up here. :ss


It was a great time John and as always, a real treat to see you again. I'm starting to think that Brent doesn't like us anymore

As far as the Nub goes, it's a good cigar as long as you stop smoking about the time it burns to where the band was.

It has been a long time since I smoked a cigar down to 3/8 of an inch, but that cigar Mark gave me, did warrant it.:ss

This coming Tuesday will be my last Herf before going to Munich and it looks like I'll get a chance to meet Alex W. (from London) while I'm there. I'm looking forward to sampling German beer, German cigar shops and Herfing with Alex.:tu

Take care everyone and hope you can make it next time Joe.
Ken


----------

